# C' était mieux aut'fois...



## patlek (29 Octobre 2019)

Ha Ben dites donc... Hololololo!!!

De mon temps c' était mieux!!; c' était plus simple. 
Et plus lisible.


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2019)

C'est le progrès !!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2019)

Et plus le progrès avance plus la nostalgie augmente.

Hier encore, tout allait bien dans ta vie. Tes élans nostalgiques ne concernaient que ta discographie et ton papier-peint, hé hé. Mais aujourd'hui, voilà qu'elle fait un retour en force dans ta vie. Elle tambourine plus fort que le souvenir de ton premier amour. Elle te rappelle combien le monde digital se contrefiche des efforts nécessaires pour rattacher les wagons. La nouveauté c'est l'avenir !


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

járrive


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2019)

Un peu de changement enfin.


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

vite le #crbr !
communément appelé le cerbère !


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La nouveauté c'est l'avenir !


N'empèche que le combo smiley tout jaune au lieu de rose et vert c'est très moche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2019)

C'est inéluctable ! Arrivé à un certain âge, on prend des habitudes qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de changer !  ... C'est la vie !

Dès qu'on change les rayons de mon supermarché préféré, je râle ...
Si, à la laverie automatique, "ma" machine préférée est occupée, je râle ...
Au resto, j'aime bien avoir toujours la même place et si ce n'est pas le cas, je râle ...
On change le forum, je râle ...
etc... etc...

Le seul point positif c'est que je ne râle que quelques minutes et après je rigole de ma propre attitude en me disant : "pffff ! Tu deviens vraiment vieux !"


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est inéluctable ! Arrivé à un certain âge, on prend des habitudes qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de changer !  ... C'est la vie !
> 
> Dès qu'on change les rayons de mon supermarché préféré, je râle ...
> Si, à la laverie automatique, "ma" machine préférée est occupée, je râle ...
> ...


C'est pas le fil sur la vieillesse et la dépression !


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empèche que le combo smiley tout jaune au lieu de rose et vert c'est très moche


peut-on considérer que la réaction Grr est une boule rouge ?
en particulier si on pouvait lui enlever les yeux et la bouche...
#merci


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2019)

Ah oui quand même ! ça fait un choc. on se croirait dans une boutique de bonbons acidulés !


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2019)




----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2019)

Vous voulez rire!!!... çà pique les yeux, ouais!!!!!!


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Vous voulez rire!!!... çà pique les yeux, ouais!!!!!!



bienvenue en 2019 !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est inéluctable ! Arrivé à un certain âge, on prend des habitudes qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de changer !  ... C'est la vie !
> Dès qu'on change les rayons de mon supermarché préféré, je râle ...
> Si, à la laverie automatique, "ma" machine préférée est occupée, je râle ...
> Au resto, j'aime bien avoir toujours la même place et si ce n'est pas le cas, je râle ...
> ...



En fait, tu pourrais changer ton pseudo en "VieuxRaleur"


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2019)

C'est vrai que ça pique les yeux.

Toutes ces couleurs… beurk !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2019)

De manière générale, avant ce n’était pas mieux : c’était différent.

Sinon, je confirme une nouvelle fois que là, c’est très moche.


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...
> Dès qu'on change les rayons de mon supermarché préféré, je râle ...
> Si, à la laverie automatique, "ma" machine préférée est occupée, je râle ...
> Au resto, j'aime bien avoir toujours la même place et si ce n'est pas le cas, je râle ...
> On change le forum, je râle ...


Nous nous plaisons en râlodémocratie !
Reconnaissons-le.
j'ose jouer un peu au râlophobe en affirmant
être content de participer à ce forum gratos.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2019)

J'ai dû lire en diagonale, mais je n'ai pas vu la date de pendaison de crémaillère... 

Mais le retour de ce qui ressemble furieusement aux "boules rouges" mérite d'être dignement fêté et... arrosé ! 

C'est pour quand ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empèche que le combo smiley tout jaune au lieu de rose et vert c'est très moche


J'en connais un qui va nous faire une jaunisse !!!


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2020)

_Demain_ ne sera jamais _aut'fois_


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empèche que le combo smiley tout jaune au lieu de rose et vert c'est très moche




*TU DOIS PAS ÊTRE "BIEN" TOI POUR MÉLANGER SIROPS DE MENTHE ET GRENADINE DANS TON JAUNE ?!?*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2020)

Oui ! Tout était mieux avant ... quand j'étais jeune et beau (enfin, surtout jeune !) et que je ne devais pas calculer la durée d'un trajet en voiture en fonction de mes envies d'aller pisser ! ... 

Prostatiquement vôtre les amis !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! Tout était mieux avant ... quand j'étais jeune et beau (enfin, surtout jeune !) et que je ne devais pas calculer la durée d'un trajet en voiture en fonction de mes envies d'aller pisser ! ...
> 
> Prostatiquement vôtre les amis !!!!



Et oui, à partir d’un certain âge, tout part en cou***.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! Tout était mieux avant ... quand j'étais jeune et beau (enfin, surtout jeune !) et que je ne devais pas calculer la durée d'un trajet en voiture en fonction de mes envies d'aller pisser ! ...
> 
> Prostatiquement vôtre les amis !!!!


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *TU DOIS PAS ÊTRE "BIEN" TOI POUR MÉLANGER SIROPS DE MENTHE ET GRENADINE DANS TON JAUNE ?!?*


Patoch est de retour ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Patoch est de retour ?



Qui ?


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2020)

.....manque plus que Sonnyboy  et quelques autres raclures et on s'y croirait...


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Bonjour aCLR. Bienvenue sur les nouveaux forums de MacGeneration. La peinture est encore fraiche, quelques boulons doivent être resserrés, plus d’informations demain !


Quand est-ce _demain_ ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2020)

Demain est un autre jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2020)

Demain, c’est après aujourd’hui et avant après-demain.


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2020)

Et après-demain, le demain d'aujourd'hui sera hier.


----------



## patlek (26 Février 2020)

Demain, c' est le futur !!!!

(Et à ce moment là, peut etre qu'enfin, je roulerais en soucoupe volante! (j' attends çà depuis l'an 2000)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et après-demain, le demain d'aujourd'hui sera hier.



Et après après-demain, le demain de demain sera hier et le demain d’aujourd’hui avant-hier.


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Demain, c’est après aujourd’hui et avant après-demain.





Romuald a dit:


> Et après-demain, le demain d'aujourd'hui sera hier.


Les gars, vos explications restent trop philosophiques pour moi !
Pourriez-vous faire plus simple ?
Un dessin par exemple…


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Un dessin par exemple…


Chacun son truc. Perso j'aurais suggéré un apéro 
Et l'apéro, aujourd'hui, hein. Pas le demain d'hier ou autre truc intello du même genre…


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Tu m'étonnes ! On n'a jamais invité quelqu'un à l'apéro d'hier…  Sauf une tête à claques dont on souhaite se débarrasser. Mais je n'en vois point ici !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est inéluctable ! Arrivé à un certain âge, on prend des habitudes qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de changer !  ... C'est la vie !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je râle ...


Râler est synonyme de bonne santé !


Sly54 a dit:


> Patoch est de retour ?


Chez moi, il me sert l'apéro, Patoche c'est le Ti'nom à mon père 


Sly54 a dit:


> Chacun son truc. Perso j'aurais suggéré un apéro


Je te reconnais bien là


aCLR a dit:


> Sauf une tête à claques


qu'on appelle @WheelNelly ! 

Sur ceux, soyez fort les Gars !
Que la force soit avec vous !


----------

